# Exchange 2003



## Mirko D (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Leuts, 
ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Ich habe hier im Netzwerk ein Win 2003 Server installiert. Um meine Emails zu verteilen habe ich auch Exchange 2003 installiert und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Wenn ich nun aber in Outlook auf senden und empfangen klicke kommt immer eine dämliche fehlermeldung das ein Objekt nicht gefunden wurde. 

Was könnte das sein?  Ich mein die Mails kommen zwar bei mir an aber es stört schon wenn man dann auf senden und empfangen klickt und nix kommt. 

Meine Mails rufe ich mit PopCon ab und lasse sie wei gesagt über den Exchange verteilen. 

Wäre nett wenn ich eine effektive Antwort bekommen werde. 

Und wie kann ich PHP und MySql zu meinem Webserver (IIS) installieren 

Thanks Mirko


----------



## Mirko D (15. Mai 2004)

PHP und MYsql hab ich nun gelöst aber die dumme Fehlermeldung noch nicht


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab nur eine Zwischenfrage: Hat MS Exchange nicht normalerweise einen eigenen POP3-Client um damit E-Mails abzurufen. Warum rufst du sie mit einem externen Tool ab. Das verschwendet doch Ressourcen?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Mirko D (17. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Habs mittlerweile hinbekommen und so viel ich weiß hat Exchange nur eine virtuelle SMTP maschine  Könnte mich aber auch täuschen. Naja ich habs nun mal mit POPcon gelöst und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Wenn es die POP3 maschine unter Exchange gibt - 
 - wo finde ich die (Hab sie nämlich nicht gefunden
 - wie configuriere ich diese dann? 

GreetZ Mirko


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (17. Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich schau mal nach wenn ich dazu komm, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es sowas gibt. Sobald ich mehr Informationen dazu hab post ich es.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Robert Steichele (17. Mai 2004)

Exchange 2000 hat definitiv noch keinen eigenen Pop3-Client, wie es bei 2003 aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, habs erst heute bestellt.


----------



## Mirko D (17. Mai 2004)

*Hallo*

Also ich habe keinen POP3 Clienten in meinem Exchange gefunden. Zumindest nicht da wo ich meinem SMTP connector eingerichtet habe. Kann aber auch sein das ich blind bin oder so ähnlich  

Gruß Mirko


----------



## nosleep (9. August 2004)

nop giebts nicht


----------



## Mueder Stone (16. November 2004)

Wieso rufst du deine Mails nicht einfach ueber das integrierte webinterface vom Exchange-Server ab?


----------

